# BBQ Guru DigiQ vs Auber temperature controllers



## austin buckeye (Mar 1, 2016)

I am looking at investing in a temperature controller and leaning toward the DigiQ. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of the DigiQ compared to the Auberins model, or any other controller?  I have an Old Country Pecos side firebox smoker and want to make it easier for me to control the pit temperature.


----------



## damon555 (Mar 1, 2016)

Here are the search results to your question.......you can read for days about the virtues of each

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=digiq+auber


----------

